# Colubrids > General Colubrids >  Breeding questions.

## valhalha30

I want to breed my hybrids, and I'd like some advice as well as some pointers of how to induce breeding.
I have another thread on this forum titled "General breeding for Colubrids" if the readers of this thread want more details and info about the snakes. I'll update that thread to give as much details as possible.
Thanks in advance!

----------

